# 2013 weight and fitness goals



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

it's a new year and new goals are here... so... what are your goals for 2013

the 2012 weight and finess goals thread can be found here
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2012-weight-fitness-goals-759279.html


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Same as 2012. 200-210 with at least 170-175 lbs of lean muscle. As of 12/31/2012 I was 241.6 lbs with 162 lbs of muscle.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

At 202. Want to be 175.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am currently 242#s. I want to get to 200# this year. My wife and I are taking a serious go at going Alcohol free and that should aid in my weight loss greatly. Good luck to all you guys.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

First started riding again in spring 2011.

Went from about 285lbs down 225lbs to race in Sept. I generally stayed around 235lbs though.

Right now I am back around 255lbs.

I'm gonna shoot for a 35lb loss with a target weight around 220lbs.


----------



## bluto in mo (Jan 3, 2013)

286 looking to be 250 by year end.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking to get down from 235 to 215lbs. 

Want to work more on my flexibility and range of movement too, equally as significant to me as the weight loss although less quantifiable.

edit: Want to stop sugary drinks too and be more conscious of staying hydrated all the time.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

318 down to 250 by the end of the year, just started riding in september and this is my driving force. I will do it!


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

Fourstringsquire: kick ass! I dropped about 30 pounds this year and cycling is a great way to do it.

One thing to note: at some point you will go through a spell where you look better and better and yet don't lose a pound: that's muscle building. Don't be discouraged!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

229 now, down to 210. Easy once it warms a bit...


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I started at #211, now at 189. My goal the end of 2013: 170. 

I am a 5'11" female. I consider myself a Clyde, because I always feel very large around other wimmenz. I hope it's ok if I join in here.


----------



## redcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

290 to 240 by year end....i hope

looking to get at least 2013 miles in this year as well!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Same as the last 3 years , only actually meet my goal this year.

Drop down to a healthy 170-180 pounds and eat less junk food.:thumbsup:


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

get my shoulder fully rehabbed and feeling stronger (Slap tear surgery) and drop the 20ish lbs i picked up while not working out , i'm about 250 and need to drop back down to 230-235 ( i feel like i carry that pretty good )



@Pixie Chick , sure join in girl and congrats on the weightloss and good luck on your goal, that is awesome .........


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

200 by mid-summer. 240 now down from 275 in September when I got back into riding.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently at 225. Looking to get down to 195. Also want to complete my regular trail loop in under an hour. Currently about 5 - 10 minutes over.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daltocs (Jan 8, 2013)

Currently 300lbs, looking to get somewhere between 230-250 in time for the Summertime sun.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I desperately want to loose15 lbs. currently at 207


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

At 255 and have not ridden in 3 months, quit smoking 17 days ago and hit the gym today for the first time in 3 months. Goal is to get to 220 and riding consistently


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

To be 200 pounds. Sitting at 306, down from 317 on Jan 1.

I have also started tracking everything with myfitnesspal. I think it might be the trick to keep me going.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm 275lbs looking to drop down around 250lbs...or more.

On a side note, I'm also looking to ride a minimum of 1200 miles this year.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in...I think writing it down and telling people gives one a sense of accountability. Currently at 250. would like to get down to 220 by june/july and 200-210 by end of the year. Been riding 10-12 miles on paved paths 3-4x a wk, and hitting my local trails on the weekends when I can.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

224. I really want to be 200 by April. It doesn't sound that hard but it always is.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Place mid-pack or better this race season.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to ride 2000 miles this year (have not gotten a ride in yet this year due to sickness, going to have some catching up to do!)

I'm 6'1, 225. Would like to lose some weight but don't know how much. I suppose getting to 215 or 210 would be nice.


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

2 years ago I weighed in at 320, through diet and hard work (work not exercise, im in the lawn care business) I weighed 250 in november, Just started riding and building bikes back in september of '12. Hoping to break this winter crud, and go ride this Saturday.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

Currently Weighing 308lbs Been riding everyday rain, shine, or cold hoping to get to 250lbs by Dec 31.


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm currently 36 years old and 6'1" at 275lbs I'd like to get down to 245lbs by June. I've started back riding this week around 30 to 40 miles a week and currently eating about 75% clean. I figure if I work on my diet (eating clean) and keep riding it will come off. I'm coming back from 240lbs last summer and a 6 month hiatus on the bike. I blew the hell up and I'm hungry for a change.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone using myfitnesspal and endomondo for food and exercise tracking ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

jimed43 said:


> Anyone using myfitnesspal and endomondo for food and exercise tracking ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I am active on Strava. It helps me gauge my place on my local trails (3 miles away from my house) and road rides. I'm also dieting to lose weight. I am a vegetarian, as well.

So far, this month, I've ridden:

20 Rides
30 Hours
316 Miles
27,418ft. of Climbing
31 Broken Personal Records

I'm also in few top 10's on some of the local trails.

All this is a result of prepping to race. I've raced before, but not with this sort of planning. I especially haven't lost this type of weight for racing - but it's a lot easier _not_ to haul all those extra pounds up the hills.

I never do well at races, even in Cat3, but I would recommend finding an end goal for riding, like a local race to train for. Even if you finish dead last, it's a great way to focus your efforts, and people are very supportive. It's really put things into focus for me and kept me disciplined. I'm a BMX freestyle rider, too... so as the weather gets nicer, I'm not sure how much racing I'm going to be in to.  I can stay with the diet, but BMX'ing is just way more fun.

I used to track my rides and such, but I never was this disciplined without an event to work up to. I used to be a competitive bodybuilder, and race prep feels very similar.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Current weight - 245 Goal weight - 200
Fitness goals for 2013 - Complete a Century, Olympic Tri, and a 1/2 marathon. (Not at once.)


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

As of October 2012 I was 6'2" 205 lbs










I wanted to get down to 190, I'm currently at 186. My current goal is to try and hit 180 by August 25th when my wife and I are doing Ironman Lousville


----------



## lunchboxjr (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm currently ~260 and looking to be around 220 by the end of the year. I'm new to this, so any advice on reasonably priced equipment would be appreciated.


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

Was 270 4 yrs ago 217 this morning looking for 200 by June more endurance Mtb races on the books this year including at least 1 100 mile race and several 6-8 hr races..my goal is to be the fastest of the fat ones in all my races!


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like I found my section here on MTBR. I'm 6 ft 5, 350 and I'm looking to get back down to around 240-250 as soon as I can. I figured I would get back into mountain biking but have no idea what will hold my fat self. I figure living in the NorCal mountains should give me enough places to ride.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok I've been doing this a handful of years now...even to the point of having a page on sparkpeople. I haven't signed in there in a while however.

So I'm about to the weight I usually hit a wall. 208 to 210 after a high of 225+.

On January 10th or so I was at my heaviest ever at 230. Want to get down to 175. I'm 5/ten and a half.

Decided to get serious again mid-January. So far I'm down around 20 at 210.5 this morning.

Spinning 1 hour most days because superbowl sunday I broke my wrist out on the pro xc Mellow Johnnies course. Some days 2 hour Spinerval session. Usually 5 days a week.

Trying to limit calories under 2,000 but I have not been counting like I had in my prior failed attempts.

Eating the very occasional 2 to 3 slice pizza meal. What I have really cut down to near zero is bad snacks. And I think I've only had maybe 4 burgers since the beginning of the year. I've had lots of chicken and fish sandwiches though and salads. I'll have fresh fruit or the kind that comes in the vacuum sealed plastic cups or a yogurt.

This time I will do it !


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

SmokinBrock...Most bikes will hold your weight. At 230 no one at either LBS blinked at my choice of carbon and slightly lighter wheel upgrades for either my road or mtb that I bought this past winter.. Just don't get anything featherweight.... but the truly featherweight bikes it seems cost 8 grand or more !


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 6ft 280 down from 320 a year ago when I started riding. Looking to be 255 by the end of may as a birthday present to myself. May even drop a few grand on full suspension bike. By the end of the year I want to be 240.

One thing I have definitely learned about myself is that if I drop weight too quickly by radically changing my behavior/diet etc it becomes unsustainable and then I wreck my whole plan up. This forum is part of the reason I got on a bike in the first place and its awesome to see other people with impressive goals. I think mine is attainable but will definitely be challenging.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

started riding after a long hiatus last july. 6'-2" started at 275 and am 233 now trying to get to 205 by August.


----------



## N3M0 (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have a scale yet, probably will get one this weekend. Just started riding a bike Monday. I have been +/1 5lbs at 305 for about a year plus. I want to eventually drop 100, but my goal for this year is 50.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Started a year ago at 259. Now I just stepped off the scales at. 230. Goal is to get down to and maintain 215. I'm 6'2"


----------



## Opie29er (Feb 18, 2013)

I am 6 ft 2 and 290. I had peaked right around 300 and stopped drinking Ice tea. That was 10 pounds off in no time flat. My weight gain was caused by a serious shoulder injury. The last year has been nothing but sitting and therapy. My Dr. said it was ok to ride bike if I took it easy. So the LBS set me up with a 29er Trek superfly 100. Now if this weather would break! My goal is 250 or less by the end of Summer.


----------



## Newbie1963 (Mar 20, 2013)

I weighed in at 345 in November of 2011, dropped a few pounds. Doctor had a heart to heart talk this past November when I weighed in at 297 lbs. As of this morning I weighed in at 274 lbs. This was all done with dieting and the use of a treadmill. I'm looking forward to the warmer weather to start riding and burning calories on my bike.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

Have been interested in riding for a while now, but was always discourage because of my weight(360 and up 5'11) I started getting serious about weight lost I have 2 kids and want to be healthy for them and myself. started eating healthier, in January weighed in at 363 pounds on 1/12/13 and now 333 pounds my goal is 220 i have never owned a mountain bike and don't own one yet. As soon as i hit 300lb that will be my Reward any suggestion for a beginner bike would be great I plan to do light trails and some road ridding also I live in Southern CA if any trail suggestions 
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Started the year at 235 and wanting to get down to 185 by the end of the year. Still a far cry from my Marine Corps days, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## ajamudc (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, I'm at 265 and my goal is 225.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

at 278 lbs currently with goal of 240 by end of season (october), trying for 225-230 final goal just not sure if body build under fat will allow me to get that low.


----------



## jimed43 (Mar 19, 2004)

295 this morning.

http://about.me/jimmarshall


----------



## KylesDad (Mar 29, 2012)

In December I was at 297 but as of this morning I'm 243. Started Tae Kwon Do in January and just living a healthier lifestyle. I track everything I eat and all exercises with My Fitness Pal (a great app by the way). I ride evenings between TKD workouts and weekends even if it's only a short ride around town. 

Over the years I tried many diets and failed. This time around I made my mind up that diets don't work, Living better does. I feel better than I have in years.


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

My story:

6'2" and 287 3 weeks ago. Moved to Santa Fe and bought my wife and I mountain bikes.
We ride at least 5 days a week, 7 to 15 miles a day over rough trails near the ATSF railway. Long story short, I am down to 272 today. My wife has me on a 95% vegan diet and between the riding and diet, I haven t felt this good for years. My goal is to get to 220. A long way to go but we ll get there. My wife is hooked too on the riding.


----------



## greenday9261 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a little bit late to the game, but I started in late Feb at 235 ish. I got into dirt biking a few years ago and wanted to start racing harescrambles. Fast foreward to this morning, after becoming obsessive about what I eat and starting to hit the gym, I weighed in at 207. So, why is this on the mtbr.com forum? Used to ride and race until 8 years ago. After that hiatus I'm looking to get back into it. I've had the road bike out a few times lately and I just picked up a Surly 1x1 to play around on. We'll see if I can make my goal of 185 by the end of the summer. So far so good, but at 6'1" i think the weight loss is going to slow down soon.


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been dreading hitting my bike for over a year. You see I got into Martial arts several years ago and went from 325lbs at 6'1" to 265lbs. I am heavily engineered, so 265 appears to be a pretty flat stomach profile for me. 

I picked up mountain biking hardcore after a knee injury on the mat and have since wavered my focus. I went back to college and obtained my degree, as well as about 35 lbs. Then the biking was getting hard and so I picked up fly fishing which I quickly became obsessed with. Then I had a son, and surgery, got a promotion, and all this adds up to lots of weight gain.

I am wishing I had not purchased a full suspension bike. I was taxing the RP23 when I was 290 lbs, so getting started is even less fun, and more emotionally defeating. But I have decided that it is time. My son will want to run and ride and play soon and I need to get at least enough of a shape to keep up with that endless childhood energy, a little.

To make things more discouraging, we are trying to buy a house and I need some parts. A cassette I'm thinking. The shifting is still pretty good, but when I put torque on the drive train the chain starts sliding and skipping, and since I almost always kept it in the middle of the cassette (gears 3-6) I'm thinking this was the problem. I have always kept it clean and lubed so that isn't the problem, and the chain is new as it broke towards the end of my last riding season.

But back to the point.... I'm dreaming of a 275 lbs me right about now. I have cut all candies, cookies and sodas out of my diet for a week now, and have begun a calisthenic regiment of push ups, pull ups (futile attempts) dreaded core exercises, and squats, lunges, quad curls and leg extensions with jump rope for cardio. It would be great if I could lose 10 lbs at least before I get some parts and hit the rails again.

Thanks for listening.......

~T


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Great thread. Congrats to all that have met their weight goals and to those that have taking a slice out of the pie...no pun intended.

5'11, I started off 2013 236lb with the same NYR as so many other years. I promised that this year was going to be different and so far it has been. I started using the Insanity workouts in Feb but the surgically repaired knees did not like all the jumping around so I sold the DVDs, stuck to the nutrition guide and started using my year old gym membership to workout on the low impact equipment. I have also been taking the advice and workout strategies from this guy on YouTube and it has been working without flaw and with little effort. He is also a crack to watch and makes it fun if not funny.
Scooby's Home Bodybuilding and Fitness Workouts - YouTube

I consume anywhere between 1200 and 2000 calories per day. This and drinking a 16oz water before every meal or in my case most of the time, 8oz water between every snack has been key. I still occasionally go the BWW to drink beer and eat a small chick, (caribbean jerked be my flavor). Learning to enjoy tasty food in moderation has not been a problem, but staying away from the dreaded Gummy Bear has been.

I do fat burn cardio 30min 3-5 times a week with a 10min full out cardio after a routine weight training in between(sometime this happens in the morning). I'm down to 215lb and hope to at 200lb when I take my first lift of the season the first weekend in June. 180lb seems very possible by years end.


----------



## Jaunty_Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Another late to the game guy, but:

Started the year at 205, went up to 215, back to ~211. I want to be ~195 @ 18% BF by the end of the year. I lift 3-4 times per week, and last Saturday picked up a bike, and have started commuting by bike, and some gravel trail riding for fun. Aiming to put around 70 miles / week or more on my bike. I'm at 32 right now, so not a bad start.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Was 264 this past xmas and plan on being 205 or 210 by this xmas  227 right now....been at this weight for few weeks now because feeling good about my weight and got too comfortable lol. Time to start watching that DIET and getting those miles in


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

Goal
Started last week at 260 pounds, goal is 230 by august and 200 by years end. 

Ok, I put it in writing


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Oh you guys are small compared to me.. LOL 

I would love to be most of your weights and I hope to get there. Last I weighed was end of last year and I was at 375!!! I am down to 346. I try to ride 3-4 times a week. Right now i'm a little behind due to me eating dirt the other day. (note to self: SLOW DOWN!)

I want to get down to 280.


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

Been down that road before, and went too crazy with my diet and dropped weight too fast. Couldn't transition into "normal" eating, had some crazy stuff happen in my life, and gained it almost all back.

6'7" tall
2/12/2003: 393 lbs
2/12/2004: 235 lbs

nom nom nom, have another beer, nom nom

1/1/2013: 366 lbs
6/6/2013: 324 lbs

First time around I dropped almost 160 lbs in 1 year. This time I was going to go for 100 lbs in 1 year (so the goal would be 266 lbs by end of the year). I'm a bit behind the curve on that, but that's fine. Losing weight is pretty easy (for me), keeping it off is the issue, so I'm trying to find the right balance.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been struggling with my weight for about 15 years. The day I got married I was 220 pounds at 5'10. Easily 40 pounds overweight considering my muscle mass at the time. I managed to lose 20 pounds and I have stayed around 205 since. Although I am pretty active, riding alot the poor eating and beer have made it hard to lose. This year at 42 years old I decided I wanted to start enjoying my life. On January first I started riding my bike to work. I told myself I could not have any beer until I reached my goal weight of 180. I stopped going out to lunch daily and started making my meals at home. I stopped eating after 7pm. I started stocking up on fruit and I never limit the amount of fruit I can eat. Hungry? Have an apple. Still hungry? Have 5 apples. 

So far this year I have ridden a bike at least 10 miles for 138 days out of the 157 days that have passed since Jan 1st. Most weekends I ride both days 20-25 miles off road, sometimes on a singlespeed. I am happy to say I reached 180 yesterday. I still eat and eat well. I have treats when I want them but the not eating out is the biggest thing along with no beer. I still have beer when I go to ball games and stuff but I don't keep it in my house. 

The best thing about it is I am thouroughly enjoying my riding now. It is so much easier. I fly up hills that I used to struggle with. I never shift into my granny gear anymore. When I ride with friends I have to ride my singlespeed so they can keep up and I can still get a workout. 

Seriously, I know alot of you guys are where I used to be. It is hard, progress is slow, temptations are always there but I can tell you that I feel so damn good. Once you start down the path to better health every day is better than the last. Any day that you get to ride a bike is a good day. I am no longer having chronic pain, I sleep through the night, my energy level is maxed out. No drugs, no energy drink crap, none of that hyped up B.S. fitness suppliments. 

And here is the real great part:
Money saved on gas/vehicle maint: Estimated $700
Money saved on food: Estimated $400
Money saved on Beer: Estimated $400

I have about 5 more pounds to go and the money I saved is going towards a MTB trip to Tahoe with the wife and kids.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Not looking to lose weight (6' 2" and 225 lbs), although you always do with intense exercise (specially when you've been off a bike for yrs). I want to be able to climb my local trails fast and without stops. I want to train as much as possible so I can enter a few races as I like the competitive end of things. As always improve my skill amap !!


----------



## ianbrace06 (May 18, 2013)

Started off in the beginning of May at 268lbs started biking and watching my diet a lot closer. Weighed in at 246lbs after work today. Hope to keep it going and get down to 220bs by Oct.


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Started in Oct 2011 and was 400lbs now at 210 want to get under 200 this summer and just tone up and stay around 190 I hope. 

Eddie


----------



## Mirrorsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

The last time I went to the doctor I weighed 350. Now over a year later I weight 314. And that's really with out trying much. (eating junk and drinking soda and other garbage.) And now that I'm biking I should be able to loose more weight. I'm riding 10 miles a day to get to work. (I have been sick the past two weeks and rode in 4 times total. But I'm well enough to start biking in again. Bronchitis and pneumonia.) I ride 6 times a week (I work six days a week. 60 miles. And If I ride home from work 4 times a week that will put me at 100 miles a week. I should be able to loose enough to meet my goal and more.) And as long as I watch what I eat, and keep up on my riding I should be able to get less then 300. I would like to hit 280 before years end. I want to get a road bike and they have 300lbs limits. So I think 280 should be a reachable goal.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

been a bit since I weighed in but as of this morning I am down to 335 and to celebrate I rode a vomit inducing 14 mile ride on a trail I have never done before (the damn hills never ended)


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Well back in 02 I was 6 foot 200 pounds even. I mountain biked between 5-10 miles 4 days a week and was loving it. Then it changed..... Even though I was eating healthy I began to pick up weight. First it was 2 pounds then 5 then 25! No matter how hard I tried the weight picked up. I cut my caloric intake down from 1500 to 600 a day and yet the weight continued to pile on. By the fall of 2003 I was 397 pounds. By this time I had stopped mountain biking and sold my bike. It was soon discovered that I had a brain tumor, a pituitary adenoma and it was huge! 18mm huge. I underwent surgery and it was removed plus a little of my pituitary gland. Try as i might i could NOT loose the weight i had gained. Now fast forward to 2011. Low and behold I started to loose weight and not by doing anything special. Well now I'm down to 325 and I've started riding again after all these years. So what's my goal. To get back down to 225 and build my endurance.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Currently 34 years old 6'7" at 270 pounds sitting right at %5.7 body fat according to last months check up.

For 2013 I would like to be able to gain at least 10 pounds. I had a pretty bad day down range back in 2004 that medically retired me from the Army and caused me to drop down to 186 in 52 days whilst in a coma. I jumped up to 235 within 18 months of my recovery but have been struggling since then to gain weight.

My current activities are trapping, fishing, medal detecting, running, working out, swimming and riding. I have no home, I've just been traveling around Europe since 2004 on my bike camping here and there. 

I am not a fan of those weight gainers or that other crap people use, I was exactly 300 when I completed the Q Course in the Army and that was pure natural. I have always been the runt of the family in height and weight but I am pushing it the best I can until my body says stop. This year I have been lucky so far with gaining weight due to the massive flooding in Europe, it was not possible for me to head south down to Italy until a couple months ago so I had put on some extra weight. I was worried as to what the contracted VA doc was going to say about my weight but I am good.

For me being back at 300 pounds would make me feel complete again and back to the norm before my bad day.

Well thats it, I will let you all know if I get that extra ten pounds for Christmas. Wish me luck.


----------



## KylesDad (Mar 29, 2012)

KylesDad said:


> In December I was at 297 but as of this morning I'm 243. Started Tae Kwon Do in January and just living a healthier lifestyle. I track everything I eat and all exercises with My Fitness Pal (a great app by the way). I ride evenings between TKD workouts and weekends even if it's only a short ride around town.
> 
> Over the years I tried many diets and failed. This time around I made my mind up that diets don't work, Living better does. I feel better than I have in years.


Thought I'd give an update on my progress. As of this morning I'm at 213! My goal is 205. I figure that's good for 6'2", soon to 45 year old.

All of you working to improve your health, great job keep it up. You will have good days and bad days (Oh how I've had those days). The key is don't let the bad days get you down. Keep your head up, tomorrow is a new day. Keep getting on that bike.

Something I've found surprising and I didn't expect, getting healthy is contagious. I have made a conscious effort to not lecture people about their eating or exercise or really even discuss my progress. I just didn't want to be one of those persons that talked about what I'm doing to every person I meet. The surprising part is how many people are coming up to me and want to know what I'm doing to lose weight.

How I'm doing it, what I'm eating and how I'm exercising. Is there some magic "pill" that will help them. They just want to know so they can be healthy also. Unfortunately, as I have learned, that is just not how it works. For me it has taken hard work, dedication and will power. I simply made my mind up. I let them know the kind of foods I eat, what I do for exercise and let them know that if they want, they can do it also. Many have come back to me to say hey, I've lost 5 pounds, I joined a gym or I bought a bike. It makes me feel good that I've encouraged others to be healthy. It also reminds me on those bad days, there are others fighting the same battle.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm new to the forums and don't even own a bike yet. Thinking of heading down to the LBS tomorrow and pick up my first bike in many years. Got the itch yesterday on a trip into town and visited a couple shops and think I've decided on a Trek marlin. I'm 6'2" and at least 300# (havent got on a scale in ages and quite honestly scared to) My goal for this year would be to relearn to ride and build an enjoyment of it. Lose a little weight would be a bonus. I hope to just bulid a love of riding that can stick with me for years to come.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm 46 years old and not getting any younger. I'm 5'11" and 220lbs, my ideal weight is around 165-170. I'd be happy if I could get down to 190lbs. Hoping that cycling will help, I have an 11 year old son so I need to get in shape so I can live a long and healthy life and see him grow up instead of working on my first heart attack. My Dad died due to complications from diabetes at age 65 and he had heart disease and a couple surgeries for that so I have to watch out for that.


----------



## xrochester (Oct 27, 2013)

6'4", 218 lbs, (down from 245 in May of this year.) Want to get down to 190 (high school weight), although it's probably unrealistic, but would be awesome if I could achieve that.


----------

